# Oranda Lost It's Head!



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

My oranda started with this huge white pimple right on the top of its head. (it is not ick). I used quick cure and kept on using it, but it got vigger and bigger. Yesterday I woke up and it's brainish-looking growth was gone!!
It blew up! What happened? What kind of disease is this? We now have this goldfish in a hospital tank by it self and it seems to be gaining its color back.


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

I've no idea whats gone on there! :O could you post a pic?
The main thing now would be to keep water quality perfect to stop infection and aid healing.. also if you've got any melafix?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Parasite comes to mind, but I'm at a loss too. Do you add aquarium salt to the water? I do and I believe it keeps certain parasites away. But that does sound odd what happened to your oranda.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

wow, it lost its wen? That is very weird I can't think of and cause for that. I don't like the look of a wen but it's sad that your fish lost his (or hers). I'll do some intense researh for you


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

post a picture please


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

My best effots trued up no evidence of why a oranda's wen would disapear like this. They are basicly fatty tissue i believe


----------



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

The oranda is all better now! His color is back and his brainish thing is growing back the way it would as if he were a baby growing his brain. Thank you for all of your help.


----------

